# Wifi does not work

## Ukaz

I just installed Gentoo and rebooted. But the wifi doesn't work. I have D-Link dwa 556 Xtreme N pcie.

I compiled the kernel with the ath9k driver, installed linux-firmware package. When i run iwconfig ,it shows

the adapter as wlp2s0 but says it has no wireless extensions.

Thanks for any help !

----------

## Jaglover

See your dmesg, is firmware loaded? Did you build ath9k as module? If you built it in then you have to build in firmware, too.

----------

## 666threesixes666

heh jag are you a robot?

you need to recompile your kernel with the wext option

see kernel box no 2 on this wiki post...

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Kernel

----------

